# White Dove in Sacramento, CA



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A banded "pigeon" was reported to 911. Turns out that it's not a pigeon at all but a dove. The band can actually be taken off of the bird, so it must be pretty small. The man who has it says it has 2 toes on one foot and 3 toes on the other foot. Sounds like this bird has been through some rough times. If there is anyone in the area that would be interested in adopting this bird, please contact me and I'll put you in touch with the person who has it. Thanks.


----------



## cocusa88 (Feb 28, 2007)

*I am interested*

I love pigeons i have raised many but i really dont know how close I am to sacramento I live in Fullerton Ca i would love to keep the dove since i recently rescued a dove and he is kind of lonely


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cocusa88 said:


> I love pigeons i have raised many but i really dont know how close I am to sacramento I live in Fullerton Ca i would love to keep the dove since i recently rescued a dove and he is kind of lonely


Hi and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I live in Lake Forest, CA .. nice to see another Southern Californian on the board!

Sacramento is about 400 miles north of Fullerton, so it would be a very long drive. It is possible to ship doves and pigeons by Express Mail if you would be interested in pursuing that.

I get ringneck doves in fairly often. If you would be interested in adopting one at some point, please let me know.

Terry


----------



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

*yep*

I am interested, if the bird isnt adopted yet. I live about 30 miles from sacramento. my email is [email protected]


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I wish I had seen this post. I was in Sac yesterday picking up some parrots. I could have picked up this bird


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I searched and searched for this bird in the 911 database this morning, and for the life of me, can't find it. It seems to me that someone took this bird in. If you could see how many birds we had back in Oct and Nov, you would understand why I don't remember this specific one. It's impossible to remember them all. 
Just the fact that I said "a man had it" means that SOMEONE had the bird captured and contained. Any time, someone catches a pigeon, we make sure that it either gets adopted by the finder or a home is found for it. The captured birds are never just left in "limbo", so even though I don't exactly where this bird wound up, I do know that someone must have adopted it. 
I appreciate the offers to take the bird. I should have some back here and updated this thread once the bird was taken care of. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> I searched and searched for this bird in the 911 database this morning, and for the life of me, can't find it. It seems to me that someone took this bird in. If you could see how many birds we had back in Oct and Nov, you would understand why I don't remember this specific one. It's impossible to remember them all.
> Just the fact that I said "a man had it" means that SOMEONE had the bird captured and contained. Any time, someone catches a pigeon, we make sure that it either gets adopted by the finder or a home is found for it. The captured birds are never just left in "limbo", so even though I don't exactly where this bird wound up, I do know that someone must have adopted it.
> I appreciate the offers to take the bird. I should have some back here and updated this thread once the bird was taken care of. Sorry for the confusion.



Terry, bless her heart, since she doesn't have anything else to do with her time. ......found the file for me. I have information now and can check into this bird if someone is interested. Just let me know.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The original person who had this bird just e-mailed me and he found a home for the little guy months ago. So, this one is taken care of. Thanks anyway everyone.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is certainly good news.  

Thanks for the update, Renee.


----------

